# Hay Bale pix (as promised)



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey all. Here are the pix. I don't own a digital camera...... yes i am a professional photographer. But i'm strictly old school. So i shoot slides and go to the shop and have them processed et. So i add pix when i can.
That being said here are the bales. They look like hay bales. I'm psyched!! I wouldn't go back to the Atlas for a dollar. I made 45 in about 30 to 45 minutes. It cost about a dollar. I have 49 more feet of sisal rope. Plenty more bales comin'. I have a dozen Atlas and the original box. Bye bye. mj


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is pretty dang sharp!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very convincing!

I'll definately file this trick for future use.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Bales look great. Just keep the itty bitty horses and cows away from them, or you'll have to make a bunch more sooner than you think.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice work on the hay bales! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers!
Tom


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very cool, old school racing props! Maybe some half circle painted tires next?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> Very cool, old school racing props! Maybe some half circle painted tires next?


Yes AFX i put in the white painted tires the same day. They look cool. I'm going to do some update pix of Aquinna raceway in the near future. I think it's done i can't think of any more to do..... Well maybe.......... LOL mj


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I simply love your track.. Great detail and bales are awesome...Got a kick out the fans down betwwen a pair on the inside of a turn, reminds me a lot of some vintage films I have seen were the fans can reach out and touch the cars.. Crazy but cool...


Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You may want to experiment with dipping or spraying the bales with a matte medium to lock the fibers and prevent fraying and fiber shedding. Try it on one bale and let it dry for a couple of days to make sure it doesn't discolor or alter the look you want. I think it will work fine and it will stabilize the bales and make them a little more robust. Here's a recipe for matte medium if you don't want to buy the Woodland scenics stuff.

1 part white glue, 
3 parts water, 
a couple of drops of dishwashing liquid.

Can't wait to see the tire barriers. Love your pond.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> You may want to experiment with dipping or spraying the bales with a matte medium to lock the fibers and prevent fraying and fiber shedding. Try it on one bale and let it dry for a couple of days to make sure it doesn't discolor or alter the look you want. I think it will work fine and it will stabilize the bales and make them a little more robust. Here's a recipe for matte medium if you don't want to buy the Woodland scenics stuff.
> 
> 1 part white glue,
> 3 parts water,
> ...


Hey AFX, thanks for the tip, I use that recipe to lay my grass and gravel on the painted hills. I actually sprayed the bales with hair spray (White Rain) yesterday. And that stabilized them nicely. They darken a little initially but lighten on drying. Very little shedding now. I use it on my trees as well. Works well very cheap. 
The tires look cool just like Laguna Seca in '66. 
The pond is "Magic Water" No heating or layering. Pour, let it set 24 hours and there it is. Crystal clear too. mj


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, I use Aqua Net, unscented, extra super hold on my trees. I also use clear teflon nail polish to lock down the body mounting tape and pins on my lexan racing bodies. Geez, this is sounding so ... lumberjack.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clPYfaTvHT0


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

AfxToo said:



> Yeah, I use Aqua Net, unscented, extra super hold on my trees. I also use clear teflon nail polish to lock down the body mounting tape and pins on my lexan racing bodies. Geez, this is sounding so ... lumberjack.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clPYfaTvHT0


I would just clarification that you are stealing your Wifes Hair products.. That you just didn;t have it sitting around in the room and said.. "Hmmmm Now whats this Ohhhh lovely.. Some for the tree some for me...."

Win Wink Nudge Nudge.. pass the Tabbaccy.,....


Coach!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks pretty real from here. How do they hold up under impact? Does hay go everywhere? Still loooks great! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Looks pretty real from here. How do they hold up under impact? Does hay go everywhere? Still loooks great! :thumbsup: rr


Thanks RR, I think they look excellent, like the real deal. They actually work alot like hay bales. The rubber bales worked like rubber and sent the cars flying!! These slow them down somewhat. Stabilizing them is a must. I used hair spray that works well. I might try diluted white glue to see if that works better. Once the loose stuff is off they shed less. It's worth the extra cleanup for me. mj


----------

